# Email Delivery



## horseUSA (Jan 29, 2010)

Current Issue:
Email is not being delivered to some domains. Currently yahoo.com, aol.com, and some others. This appears to be due to mail server IP address change. The problem should be resolved in the next couple days.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Horse


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Horse.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Horse!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2010)

With all here. Thank you...


----------



## ccheese (Feb 1, 2010)

Got my test emails, so I guess I'm safe. Thanks for the heads-up, David...

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 2, 2010)

AOL still isn't getting them. 


Wheels


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 2, 2010)

yes, i know that. they are the only one left. still trying to work it out.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2010)

Wheels, you're not the only one.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 2, 2010)

Nothing here either.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 3, 2010)

horseUSA said:


> yes, i know that. they are the only one left. still trying to work it out.


I found a couple of emails for my subscribed threads in my Spam folder today.
I received both on January 31st.
The email address that sends them to me from here has apparently been changed.

I did not get an email for the two Visitor's messages I recieved.
I just looked and I don't see where you can be notified by email for those though.


Wheels


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok good to hear. There was another glitch in the email system over the last few days. I just reconfigure and hope it should be back running. The emails sent from the site originate from dcg at ww2aircraft.net


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep, That's the new email address that was being flagged as Spam.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

I am back to not getting any notifications by email.
I haven't changed anything...
I am still using the same email address at Aol. 

The subscribed threads that had new posts were set to weekly.
I am going to change them to instant to see if I get a notification email that way. 
These notifications have been set to weekly since I subscribed to them. 

I am not sure how long it's been happening because I just noticed I wasn't getting them anymore.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Still no email notifications for anything. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

I am still not getting any email notification for my subscribed threads or private messages. 
They are not ending up in my spam folder either.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2010)

Have you allowed the forum system for the notification setting the correct option in UserCP?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

They are all set to Instant notification. 
I have had tried setting them at daily and weekly and I still don't get them.

The box is checked next to "Receive Email Notification of New Private Messages." 

I am using an AOL email account, Windows XP Service pack 3, and Internet Explorer 8.


Wheels

Edit:
Two of the subscribed threads have had new replies since I was on earlier today.
I just checked my email and I have not received a notification.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2010)

Is your e-mail addres written down here in the forum options?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Is your e-mail addres written down here in the forum options?



Not following you ?

I went to the User CP area where I can change my email and it still shows the correct one. 
Is that what you are asking ?

It is the same one I registered with and I did receive the notifications to that account until you (WWII forums) changed the account that sent the emails.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it is. I have checked your settings and all seems to be fine. It is possible the problem might have been caused by the changing of the account. Personally I've " switched off " all notifications except the PM note here in the forum only.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 30, 2010)

I remembered an old Earthlink email I have so I am going to see if it works with that one.
If I mess up something and disappear after I logout today it's not on purpose. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 3, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> I remembered an old Earthlink email I have so I am going to see if it works with that one.
> If I mess up something and disappear after I logout today it's not on purpose.
> 
> 
> Wheels


Changing to the Earthlink email did not change anything with the subscribed threads. I am still not getting any notifications. 

I confirmed that I used the correct Earthlink email address in my profile here.
I copied the email address that I am using in my profile and used it to send myself an email to that Earthlink address from another email account of mine. 
I received that email.

I have to see if I get notifications for PM's at that email address before I change it to something else.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2010)

You have set the subscription of threads option disabled in Default Thread Subscription Mode section. Please check your setting again and if all is set like you wanted, save these by hitting the "save changes" button at the bottom of the page .


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello Wurger,

I clicked on "Save Changes" like you said and will check again before I login tomorrow to see if I am receiving the emails.

---------------- 

To save some time in case it doesn't work, this is how I have been doing it to this point.

I do not want to subscribe to every thread that I submit a post. 
That is why I have the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" set to "Do not subscribe."






When I want to subscribe to a thread I click on the "Thread Tools" and click on the "Subscribe to this Thread" link. 





After susbscribing I make sure that the notification is set to Instant. 
I have tried Daily and Weekly notification and they do not work for me either.





As you can see from the picture above there have been posts added to the first two threads in my subscription list. 
I did not receive an email notification.


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2010)

I see. It seems all options have been set correctly. So it has to be a problem with the forum program. OK. Horse has been informed about this and other problems we have noticed so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Pretty sure the forum isn't sending any emails to anyone.

Test email sent out today, I received it fine with Windows Live/Hotmail. So this issue will hopefully be resolved soon.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like we have the site sending email to all domains except any yahoo.com and aol.com domain. Currently working to get these up and running.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 21, 2010)

horseUSA said:


> Looks like we have the site sending email to all domains except any yahoo.com and aol.com domain. Currently working to get these up and running.



I am not receiving them at the earthlink.net domain yet.
I've added new threads to my watch list and I have made sure all the old ones were read before I logged out.


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2010)

Yahoo is working as of this afternoon. I got my first e-mail notifications from here today.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2010)

cool, yea the email issue is touchy.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 24, 2010)

I received several email notifications to my earthlink.net email account today. I hope at some point to be able to use the AOL account again but if I have to continue to use the earthlink account I will not complain.

I will try the AOL account again in a couple of weeks. I want to make sure I continue to get them at the earthlink email address for a while. 
Thanks. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2010)

Got a PM notification this evening...been quite a while since that's worked


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 25, 2010)

AOL should work fine. All valid domains should be receiving email. Wheels switch over to your AOL account and I will send you a test email yo confirm.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

I changed it back to the AOL email today.


Wheels


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 27, 2010)

My account in Gmail, works OK, in all cases:

Notifications of Suscribed forums
Notifications of Suscribed threads
New answers at my old and new posts
Notification of new linkbacks
Notifications of new PMs


Well done ! 






Jan.


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2010)

Great to hear Jan, thanks.

Wheels, is your AOL account working?




david


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine is working also. Thank you Horse.


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 28, 2010)

You are wellcome, David!




Jan.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 4, 2010)

horseUSA said:


> Great to hear Jan, thanks.
> 
> Wheels, is your AOL account working?
> 
> david


Yes.
I received notifications for 4 of the threads to which I subscribed. They were the only ones that had any activity since I was gone.
So far so good. 



Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 6, 2011)

Not getting any Subscribed thread or Private message notifications again. 
I checked to make sure the email notifications were still set up properly and they are still set up the way they were when it was working. 

I am still using the Aol email we had working a few months back. I am not sure when the notifications quit working again.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 20, 2013)

Not sure what you shook loose when you rebooted the server but I have been getting email notifications again. I am hopeful that todays fixes didn't break them again. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2013)

I haven't been able to access my forum email account for almost 2 years. It shows the same emails with nothing new and I can't access any of them.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2013)

will work on that, check admin section for update


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks. I just checked the link from years ago and its a pancake recipe! 

DCG


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Magic pancakes?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2013)

No dear boy - *Bacon* pancakes of course !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2013)

Best pancakes of the lot old chap!


----------

